

VMware CloudFoundry: Ruby powered PaaS - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2011/04/14/vmware-cloudfoundry-ruby-powered-paas/

======
timf
Also see here for more on the emerging architecture details:
[http://blog.rightscale.com/2011/04/14/cloud-foundry-
architec...](http://blog.rightscale.com/2011/04/14/cloud-foundry-architecture-
and-auto-scaling/)

------
ascendant
Not entirely on topic, but Igvita constantly puts out some of the best blog
posts I see. It is always top-shelf content.

~~~
davnola
Here in the UK top-shelf content means adult-only. Perhaps you meant top-
drawer?

~~~
aaronblohowiak
That's interesting. I would have no idea what someone meant if they said "top-
drawer". In bars, "top-shelf" means the expensive booze, usually contrasted
with "well", which means the cheap stuff.

